# WLP entfernen, aber wie!?



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

Hallihallo!
Wie kann man am besten WLP und Pads mit Hausmitteln entfernen? Mein Kumpel hat mich das gefragt und so recht ne Antwort wusst ich net.
Wenn ihr also Tipps und Tricks habt, immer her damit 
Ich hatte das mal mit Frantz-Branntwein auf Küchenkrep gemacht, hat zwar schön nach Kiefern geduftet, aber viel gebracht hats net. 

MfG


----------



## Lee (24. April 2008)

Kauf dir Arctic Clean. 30 ml für 5 euro. Entfernt alles restlos und hat einen schönen zitronen Duft.


----------



## y33H@ (24. April 2008)

Ich mach das sorgfältig mit Toiletten-Papier - ohne Chemie 

cYa


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

Arctic Clean is ja nich grad n Hausmittel  
Ich hatte so an Hausmittel gedacht (vllt Essig, Zitronensaft? Vodka? )
MfG


----------



## exa (24. April 2008)

spiritus oder reinigungsbenzin, aber nur ein topfen auf ein tuch geben und ran ans putzen...


----------



## Fifadoc (24. April 2008)

Terpentinersatz nutz ich dazu. damit kriegste so ziemlich alles runter.
kannst alternativ auch spiritus o.ä. nehmen. das gibts öfter mal im haushalt


----------



## SkastYX (24. April 2008)

Prpanol bekommt alles weg, nur den Durst nicht.


----------



## JackBen (24. April 2008)

Das Hausmittel schlechthin was seit Jahren schon immer genannt wird ist wohl Nagelllackentferner mit Aceton. Ist in fast Jedem haushalt vorzufinden und es funktioniert tadellos! mfG

JackBen


----------



## riedochs (24. April 2008)

Ich nutze Feuerzeugbenzin.


----------



## kays (24. April 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Prpanol bekommt alles weg, nur den Durst nicht.




Würde ich nicht sagen, wenn du genug davon trinkst bekommst du nie wieder Durst


----------



## Maggats (24. April 2008)

ich machs meistens mit waschbenzin oft nehm ich auch glasreiniger (wenn ich zu faul bin das benzin ausm keller zu holen).

glasreiniger funzt astrein


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

Erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten! 
Sind genannte Mittel denn für "nackte" Chips gefährlich? (Athlon XP, NB- und SB-Chips ohne HS).
MfG


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2008)

Ich das Feuerzeugbenzin für alles.


----------



## Fifadoc (25. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!
> Sind genannte Mittel denn für "nackte" Chips gefährlich? (Athlon XP, NB- und SB-Chips ohne HS).
> MfG



Nö, die genannten Reiniger sind quasi alle ungefährlich. 
Sowas wie spiritus verdunstet eh recht schnell. Natürlich solltest du die CPU nicht drin ertränken. Aber abätzen oder so, tun die alle nciht...


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2008)

na denn ffn ^^ 
Ich will ja auch nix kaputt machen


----------



## SilentKilla (25. April 2008)

Ich kratze erst das Grobe einfach mit nem Tuch runter und reinige mit Isopropanol (Konzentration >90 Vol.-%) nach.

1 Liter hab ich bei eBay für unter 5 Euro ersteigert. Das sollte für ne Ewigkeit reichen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2008)

ma sehn, wo ich das bekomm ^^
aber Spiritus ham wa ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. April 2008)

Nimm so ein paar Wattepads ausm Bad deiner Mutter und wisch erst ma die groben Reste ohne jegliche Mittel weg.
Dann nimmst du Terpentin, 100% Alkohol (wenn dein Vater Apotheker ist ) oder Nagellackentferner, tränkst ein Wattepad darin und wischst vosichtig die feinen Reste weg! Fertig!

Nimm bloß keine Spirituosen wie Vodka etc. du willst ja nicht dass dein PC wien alter Russe riecht


----------



## xQlusive (25. April 2008)

am besten nagellack entferner, den gibt es ja in jedem HAushalt, wo ne Frau lebt, alkohol wäre mir zu schade^^außser der industrielle 

aber eigentlich brauchst du meist nur ein tuch, außer du verwendest sehr zähflüssige WLP oder halt ,manche wlp von coolLab-...


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> am besten nagellack entferner, den gibt es ja in jedem HAushalt, wo ne Frau lebt, alkohol wäre mir zu schade^^außser der industrielle
> 
> aber eigentlich brauchst du meist nur ein tuch, außer du verwendest sehr zähflüssige WLP oder halt ,manche wlp von coolLab-...


Also ich hatte mal bei nem alten P4-Northwood son Pad, dass sich regelrecht reingefressen hatte...  und Nagellackentferner hat *nicht *jeder Haushalt mit ner Frau  
Meine Mutter lackiert sich nix ^^ und ne Schwester hab ich (glücklicherweise) nicht. Könnt man auch Clearasil oder Rasierwasser nehmen?  
Da is ja bekanntlich in einigen Mittelchen ordentlich Alkohol drin


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. April 2008)

Zur Not investeriert Mann mal 1,50 in ne Pulle Nagellackentferner, das Zeug kann man immer mal gebrauchen. So ne Angst vorm Geldausgeben kann man gar net haben^^


----------



## d00mfreak (25. April 2008)

Also bei mir hat Wasser und ein Papiertaschentuch immer Wunder gewirkt


----------



## Letni (25. April 2008)

Ich entferne in der Regel zuerst mit Papiertüchern (Küchenrolle o.Ä.) den gröbsten Schmutz von Heatspreader als auch Kühler-Platte. Dannach gebe ich etwas Isopropylalkohol (Apotheke) auf ein weiteres Papier und entferne die (teils festen) Überreste.

Funktioniert super mit C3H8O. Vorallem verdunstet das ganze (sofern hochkonzentriert) innerhalb von Sekunden.


----------



## xQlusive (25. April 2008)

joa also so ziemlich alles mit alk dürfte funktionieren, aber ich würde kein trinkalkohol nehemen, da der zu schade für sowas ist^^

und mit frau dachte ich an freundin.. =D


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Zur Not investeriert Mann mal 1,50 in ne Pulle Nagellackentferner, das Zeug kann man immer mal gebrauchen. So ne Angst vorm Geldausgeben kann man gar net haben^^


Hab ich auch nich, aber wozu kaufen, wenn man vllt n anderes Mittel zu Hause hat? ^^ Ich kanns mir immer noch kaufen, wenns denn doch nix geworden ist 



xQlusive schrieb:


> joa also so ziemlich alles mit alk dürfte funktionieren, aber ich würde kein trinkalkohol nehemen, da der zu schade für sowas ist^^
> 
> und mit frau dachte ich an freundin.. =D


Habsch leider nich


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. April 2008)

Ich nehm dazu Reinigungsbenzin, das kann man für fast alles verwenden. Mein halber Liter ist schon zu 4/5 leer^^


----------



## killer89 (26. April 2008)

Da wechselt wohl jemand oft die Kühler ^^ 
Aber so wie es aussieht geht so ziemlich alles, was brennbar ist.

Danke nochmal für die vielen Antworten ^^ 

BTW: Der Thread hat sich ja zu nem richtigen Erfahrungsaustausch entwickelt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Da wechselt wohl jemand oft die Kühler ^^



Ich hab mir das Zeug vor ca. 4 Jahren zugelegt und verwende es nicht nur zum Entfernen von WLP. Aber ja, Kühler wechsle ich trotzdem oft.


----------



## Overlocked (27. April 2008)

Was es nicht alles gibt Ich persönlich benutze Isopropanol. Das geht alles ab


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2008)

Fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt einer kommt und sagt: "Ich nehm ne leichte Säure"


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Wie wärs damit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. April 2008)

Da isses gleich plan geschliffen


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig  
Mich würd mal interessieren, wie die Reds/Mods die WLP entfernen, denn wenn die nen Kühlertest haben müssen die ja oft wechseln und das muss ja schnell gehen mit der WLP ^^ 
Also Meldet euch liebe Redakteure!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. April 2008)

Ich denk mal nicht, dass die das viel anders machen als wir


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> richtig
> Mich würd mal interessieren, wie die Reds/Mods die WLP entfernen, denn wenn die nen Kühlertest haben müssen die ja oft wechseln und das muss ja schnell gehen mit der WLP ^^
> Also Meldet euch liebe Redakteure!



Das würd mich auch mal interressieren 
Wahrscheinlich schleifen die das jedes mal weg und deren Heatspreader sind nur noch 0.00000000000000001 mm dick 
Oder die benutzen irgend ne Säure die sie wegätzt


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. April 2008)

Warum so umständlich(Reinigungs-/Lösemittel) beim entfernen der Wärmeleit*paste*?
Einfach ein sauberen Lappen oder Zellstofftuch nehmen und abwischen das Zeugs.
Manche machens sich wirklich schwerer als die ganze Geschichte ist.
Bei einem Pad oder festgebackenem Flüssig-Metall sieht die Entfernung dessen natürlich anders aus. Aber hier gehts ja um WL-PASTE.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Warum so umständlich(Reinigungs-/Lösemittel) beim entfernen der Wärmeleit*paste*?
> Einfach ein sauberen Lappen oder Zellstofftuch nehmen und abwischen das Zeugs.
> Manche machens sich wirklich schwerer als die ganze Geschichte ist.
> Bei einem Pad oder festgebackenem Flüssig-Metall sieht die Entfernung dessen natürlich anders aus. Aber hier gehts ja um WL-PASTE.



Ich glaube du unteschätzt die Fähigkeit von alter WLP 
Schonmal versucht alte schon hartgewordene WLP nur mit einem Tuch *KOMPLETT* vom Heatspreader wegzukriegn? Anscheinend nicht, sonst wüsstest du wie ***** schwer das ist 

P.S: Mach deinem Namen bitte hier nicht allzu viel Ehre!


----------



## der_schnitter (27. April 2008)

Genau,alte WLP ist sehr schlimm.Ich hatte mal nen Uralt PC vom letzten Jahrtausend,da ging selbst trotz geöffneter Bügel am Sockel der Prozessor nur schwer ab...und die WLP hätte man ohne Alkohol auch nich wegbekommen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich glaube du unteschätzt die Fähigkeit von alter WLP
> Schonmal versucht alte schon hartgewordene WLP nur mit einem Tuch *KOMPLETT* vom Heatspreader wegzukriegn? Anscheinend nicht, sonst wüsstest du wie ***** schwer das ist


Ja mei. Man legt hier wohl alle Worte auf die Goldwage.
Wenn die Paste ausgehärtet sein sollte, dann nimmt man halt erst mal zb. eine Rasierklinge zur Hand und entfernt das angebackene Zeugs.
Den rest bekommt man ganz bequem mit einem Tuch weg.



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> P.S: Mach deinem Namen bitte hier nicht allzu viel Ehre!


Du weist warscheinlich nicht was Spam-Posts sind

*Edit:*
Falls du der Meinung bist, ich bin nur am rumspamen, dann wende dich doch mal bitte an ein Moderator/Administrator diesbezüglich.
Dann werden wir ja wohl sehen ob sie auch der Meinung sind das meine Posts Spam-Posts sind



der_schnitter schrieb:


> da ging selbst trotz geöffneter Bügel am Sockel der Prozessor nur schwer ab...und die WLP hätte man ohne Alkohol auch nich wegbekommen.


Da wirds sich mit hoher warscheinlichkeit um Kleber gehandelt haben.
Denn WL-*Paste* verklebt sich nicht mit der CPU/bzw. dem Kühler.


----------



## exa (27. April 2008)

ja aber mal ehrlich warum soll ich mir einen vom himalaya polieren, wenn ich mit nem tropfen alk wesentlich leichter ans ziel komme^^


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (27. April 2008)

Feuerzeugbenzin geht auch super 100% sauber


----------



## Overlocked (27. April 2008)

Einziger Nachteil von Benzin ist, dass es fürchterlich stinkt


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2008)

Also ich versteh WLP als Paste und Pad  beides ja schließlich mit P ^^
Aber um ma ehrlich zu sein so richtig schon eingetrocknete Paste is echt fürn Allerwertesten. Ich bin ja ma gespannt, was mich jetzt unterm Kühler meines NF4-SLI erwartet... und unter meinem Boxed-Kühler... beides seit Auslieferung vor ca. 2,5 Jahren gekauft (Machine from Hell IV glaub ich) oO, was da wohl kommt.... also die Temps ham sich schon gravierend geändert seitdem ich ihn hab (ca. 10° mehr).


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil von Benzin ist, dass es fürchterlich stinkt



Das liegt in der Nase des Anwenders


----------



## FatalError (1. Mai 2008)

Also, eingetrocknete WLP geht mit ner Kredit/Bücherei/...-Karte(alles was sich so im Geldbeutel finden lässt) ganz leicht ab, danach halt mit nem Tuch und konzentrierter Salzsäure wischen^^ Spiritus geht natürlich auch...


----------



## Fabian (1. Mai 2008)

also ich hatte es im Praktikum mal mit Aceton zu tun,hat glaube ich sogut wie keiner zuhause,außer er ist chemiker.
Aufjedenfall löst das zeug sogar die farbe aus PLASTIK raus.
Nein jetzt mal im ernst,ich würde es grom mit irgendetwas abkratzen(KEIN MEATLL NEHMEN)und dann Spiritus oder nagellackentferner nehmen,solltest halt nur das fenster offen haben und es am besten nicht vorm pennen bei dir im zimmer machen,ach ja und am besten nicht mit dem feuerzeug ran


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

obwohl feuerverzinkt wär auch mal was^^


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2008)

Joa, dann gleich noch mitm scharfen Gegenstand das Gummi des IHS entfernen und abnehmen wa? 

Schade, dass die Reds sich hier noch nicht gemeldet haben, mich würd interessieren, obs die IHS wirklich nur noch 0.00000000000001 mm dick sind


----------



## killer89 (12. Mai 2008)

hmm... also ich hab jetzt mal mit Petroleum mein Glück versucht und das ist doch sehr wirksam... riecht nur nich so angenehm....


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2008)

Hab schon einige male Meine Kühler, Prozis getauscht.
Ich hab da immer ein Poliertuch und Feuerzeugbenzin hergenommen.
Da geht alles wunderbar ab und es wird auch nichts beschädigt.


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2008)

Feuerzeugbenzin scheint ja ein Allheilmittel zu sein XD was genau ist das eigentlich? ham wa nich nen Chemiker im Forum?
Schade nur, dass die Redakteure noch immer nich den Thread gefunden haben 

MfG


----------



## micky23 (3. Juni 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Feuerzeugbenzin scheint ja ein Allheilmittel zu sein XD was genau ist das eigentlich? ham wa nich nen Chemiker im Forum?
> Schade nur, dass die Redakteure noch immer nich den Thread gefunden haben
> 
> MfG



Ich nehme immer den Nagellackentferner von meiner Frau


----------



## MrMorse (5. Juni 2008)

ich verfolge diesen Thread schon länger.

 Nagellackentferner  
Warum das hier viele nehmen, ist mir schleierhaft 

1. Wahl: Isopropanol
2. Wahl: Feuerzeugbenzin
3. Wahl: nix mehr

Alles was nach 1 und 2 kommt, kann Parfüme, Öle oder sonstige Zusätze beinhalten, die nicht vollständig verdunsten.

Damit hat man dann keine reine Oberfläche mehr.

Warum Nagellackentferner hier so hochgefeiert wird, ist in einem "extreme"-Forum ungewöhnlich.

BTW:
Man kann auch Nutella als WLP nehmen. Oder Ketchup.


----------



## korfe (6. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Isopropanolalkohol ist für mich auch die erste Wahl!
Verdunstet absolut Rückstandsfrei!
Kann man auch zur Schallplattenreinigung (die schwarzen Scheiben) nehmen,aber dann mit destiliertem Wasser verdünnen!

Cd`s und DVD`s kann man damit auch fettfrei bekommen!

Nagellackentferner enthält pflegende (Öle) Substanzen!

Kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen!


----------



## killer89 (6. Juni 2008)

hmmm  und was ist mit Verdünner?
Ich hab nun einmal Petroleum und einmal Verdünner genommen oder waren das ganz miserable Wahlen?

MfG


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich den Fred mal wieder herausgekramt:
Da ja die Kühler von Xigmatek, Alpenföhn etc. die HDT-Technik zu Kühlung bemühen, würde mich mal interessieren ob und wie man am Kühlerboden die WLP am Besten abbekommt... bzw. aus den Rillen heraus.

MfG


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2009)

Reinigungsbenzin und `ne olle Zahnbürste


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Dezember 2009)

tuch/küchenrolle grob abwischen und dan mit reinigungsbenzien die reste säubern 

greift im computer nix an (meines wissens) , löst nix aus plastik aus, verflüssigt kein plastik, alles bestens 


nagellackentferner *schauder*, klar, der heatspreader is aus metall, aber fast aller plastik wird von nagellack entferner angegriffen/verätzt/.... haben mal nen schullineal zu nem klumpen verformt, mit nagellackentferner plastik aufgeweicht und dann verformt ... xD

die frage muss halt immer lauten WAS kann ich damit reinigen und WAS damit auflösen ...


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

Supi  auf die Idee hätt ich auch selbst kommen können McZonk 
@cann0nf0dder: Gut zu wissen, das *Nagellackentferner* so *aggressiv und ätzend* ist! 

MfG


----------



## zocks (7. Dezember 2009)

THC-hArDcOrE schrieb:


> Feuerzeugbenzin geht auch super 100% sauber



....    Dito     ...


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ist also immer noch der Favorit 

Ich habs in letzter Zeit immer mit Toilettenpapier bzw. Küchenkrepp und meinem Atem gemacht, wie beim Brille putzen  ging auch ganz gut 

MfG


----------



## exa (7. Dezember 2009)

man kann auch Silikonentferner nehmen...


----------



## Speed-E (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze haupsächlich stinknormalen Glasreiniger und Küchentücher. 
Alternativ Silikonentferner, beides greift nichts an und entfettet gleichzeitig.


----------



## riedochs (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bisher mit Nagellackentfernen kein Problem. Meine Frau hat da einen Accetonfreien, damit geht es gut.


----------



## rabit (7. Dezember 2009)

Leicht feuchtes Küchenpapier ging immer gut.....wozu eig der Thread hier?


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Fred ist vom April 2008  und ich hab ihn aus "aktuellem Anlass" wieder ausgebuddelt, weil ich mal wissen wollt, wie man recht einfach die Zwischenräume zwischen den Heatpipes bei HDT-Kühlern sauber bekommt. 
Warum ich den damals eröffnet hab, steht im ersten Post. 

Allerdings funzen glaub ich alle Hausmittel nur relativ schlecht bei den guten, alten Wärmeleitpads, die schon ein paar Jahre angetrocknet sind 

MfG


----------

